# Geese Hitting The Rye Grass



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

Geese are starting to hit the rye grass.
Had great wind and great decoying action on Sunday 

I have this Saturday open for duck or goose and caller season starting Monday the 27th

Eagle Lake-Garwood-Sealy areas 

$200 per gun

Sammy Romano 713-306-3574


----------

